# Original Hygene Hygetropin (pinwheels) - not impressed so far



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Finally found a trusted source and got some original hyge. As the title says i havent been bowled over so far. Im taking 4iu a day and although thats not a high dose i would usually get CTS from it. I was on the Ukranian Jinotropins before this and doing 2iu on none gym days and 4iu on gym days and i found them very strong - fat was coming off and CTS sides and aching hands.

Another issue iv had with this hyge is that it leaves a sore lump at the injection site. Iv never has this with any hgh iv had before - has any1 expeienced this with hyge.

Also how is every1 getting on with their original hyge??? the batch is 20120409.

Its worth mentioning that iv used hyge a few years ago with good results (used for 6 months or so) = not sure if they were the originals - they had 8iu on lid rather than pinwheel


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds odd as I've been using originals since July and its worked wonders but I can't get hold of them anymore also mine don't sting either


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea i am surprised as i use 8iu on training days when i am away from home and i can certainly feel them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im struggling on 4iu atm, swollen feet and hands CTS and better sleep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i came off them as i was tired and felt ill , did 8iu after training the other night and felt awful next day , not sure whats going on but since using them ive felt more and more tired/ill .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Made me feel super duper for the 5 months I was on, then couldn't afford it lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Any chance you can post a pic??, theirs alot of counterfit stuff going around


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im using the same ones as you with the same serial no

They seem to be doing the trick wifh me . Getting the usual sides numb handz and

Swollen fingers.this is only my 2nx timd using so I am no expert

It would be good to hear how you get on with them after a while longer


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

update on this. i upped the dose to 8iu for a couple of days - Now iv developed gyno on one side!!! lol. they werent strong enough and now they are too strong!!. iv stopped for 3 days but gyno still there. im on no gear btw as in roids. so iv started taking some letro to be on the safe side!!! when gyno goes il go bk on them at 4iu a day. its actually quiet bad gyno = really sore and it just appeared all of a sudden!! So does this mean they are good to go?? or could it be comething else in them???? i habe been getting numb arms in the night etc so must be working . Injections arent nice at all in my opinion - they are leaving sore welts at the injection site. any1 else had this off em?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There def g2g mate the batch your running was tested to contain hgh

Sounds like you need to get some caber


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> update on this. i upped the dose to 8iu for a couple of days - Now iv developed gyno on one side!!! lol. they werent strong enough and now they are too strong!!. iv stopped for 3 days but gyno still there. im on no gear btw as in roids. so iv started taking some letro to be on the safe side!!! when gyno goes il go bk on them at 4iu a day. its actually quiet bad gyno = really sore and it just appeared all of a sudden!! So does this mean they are good to go?? or could it be comething else in them???? i habe been getting numb arms in the night etc so must be working . Injections arent nice at all in my opinion - they are leaving sore welts at the injection site. any1 else had this off em?


this means they are good to go, you do know you are looking and basing your opinion on a side effect (or lack of them) as proof it is fake when a side effect is an indication you are using to much for your body to handle??


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this means they are good to go, you do know you are looking and basing your opinion on a side effect (or lack of them) as proof it is fake when a side effect is an indication you are using to much for your body to handle??


well as iv only been on them a short time easiest way to tell is usually from judging cts sides. Regarding the gyno - i thought this was very rare, and the welts iv normally associated with cheap Poor growth like kigs.

I know they are original hyges as they are from a trusted source but just have never had this level of sides off growth b4.

If i was to switch to inject into my arms would the growth be as effective regarding fat reduction etc around abs??? I tried it oin the arm last week and no sore lump was left, but everytime i inject Suq it causes a paimfull lump....................


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Welts can be very common with any done subq in my experience...

Gyno should only be progesterone related and is pretty rare but get your oestrogen in check and should be ok...caber if you must I suppose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> well as iv only been on them a short time easiest way to tell is usually from judging cts sides. Regarding the gyno - i thought this was very rare, and the welts iv normally associated with cheap Poor growth like kigs.
> 
> I know they are original hyges as they are from a trusted source but just have never had this level of sides off growth b4.
> 
> If i was to switch to inject into my arms would the growth be as effective regarding fat reduction etc around abs??? I tried it oin the arm last week and no sore lump was left, but everytime i inject Suq it causes a paimfull lump....................


GH does not just lose fat around the area it is injected??? i IM all my GH shots


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Can anybody give me any info on this batch no. 2012110106 hygetropin? want to know if it's g2g?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can someone explain how, hgh can give you Gyno????

For me I thought straight away the hgh is fake and is hcg, Im certainly no expert though, Ive used high amounts of hgh and never experienced gyno from it??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Me said:


> Can anybody give me any info on this batch no. 2012110106 hygetropin? want to know if it's g2g?


Batch number means nothing really mate. I can get any number I want printed on a box. Batch number only has worth once you know your product is real lol.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Batch number means nothing really mate. I can get any number I want printed on a box. Batch number only has worth once you know your product is real lol.


True, just thought certain batch numbers were known to be decent. it turns out this hyge has .com.cn and a sticker on tho - this meaning they're fake from what i gather?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Big_Me said:


> True, just thought certain batch numbers were known to be decent. it turns out this hyge has .com.cn and a sticker on tho - this meaning they're fake from what i gather?


yes fake as in no the original hyge, easiest way to tell original hyge is its pin wheel, no security sticker although I believe they are going to start adding them.

They will also say made by hygene on the box


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes fake as in no the original hyge, easiest way to tell original hyge is its pin wheel, no security sticker although I believe they are going to start adding them.
> 
> They will also say made by hygene on the box


Forgive my naivity, but what is this "pin wheel" i keep reading about? can't say i know what i'm looking for! it's a bloody mine field trying to find some legit GH!

So if this isn't original hyge, i presume whatever it is, is ****e?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brutal1 said:


> Can someone explain how, hgh can give you Gyno????
> 
> For me I thought straight away the hgh is fake and is hcg, Im certainly no expert though, Ive used high amounts of hgh and never experienced gyno from it??


GH can and will cause Gyno type symptoms

Synthetic HGH is comprised mainly of the 22Kda (kilodalton) isoform. Natural HGH the body produces is comprised of a multitude of different HGH isoforms with different binding affinities. The 22Kda isoform makes up the majority of monomeric HGH the body produces, yet is still a very small total percentage compared to the ratios the pituitary releases.

22Kda GH has an extremely high binding affinity to the extracellular prolactin receptor domain (PRL-R). To a greater extent than 20Kda HGH or other HGH dimers, tetramers, etc.

This means that synthetic 22Kda HGH WILL activate the PRL-R just as prolactin would.

So, it is not an increase in prolactin, but rather the direct HGH affinity for the prolactin receptor that causes the sides attribited to prolactin induced gyno.

In this case Dostinex (Cabergoline) or Bromocriptine would not work. Those are dopamine agonists which have an effect on lowering actual prolactin levels. Since 22Kda HGH is responsible for agonizing the prolactin receptor, this will not remedy this scenario.

It could, however, help slightly at best, if and only if actual prolactin is also a significant contributing factor regardless of the HGH supplementation.

Example:

Both circulating 22Kda HGH and Prolactin are binding to the PRL-R in the breast tissue. Using Cabergoline could decrease prolactin to a degree, thus lowering the combined total of both...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

great post Ps carb. kinda leaves me up the swanny tho coz i was planning on getting sum Caber. im on letro - 1 tab a day 2.5m and its not shifting it. in fact its getting worse and iv been off the hgh for a few days. started bk on the hgh again today at a low dose of 2iu a day just to keep it in my system.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> great post Ps carb. kinda leaves me up the swanny tho coz i was planning on getting sum Caber. im on letro - 1 tab a day 2.5m and its not shifting it. in fact its getting worse and iv been off the hgh for a few days. started bk on the hgh again today at a low dose of 2iu a day just to keep it in my system.


mine subsides when i drop the dose although i only get it if i use clinical grade Peptides or IV GH


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

sitries said:


> update on this. i upped the dose to 8iu for a couple of days - Now iv developed gyno on one side!!! lol. they werent strong enough and now they are too strong!!. iv stopped for 3 days but gyno still there. im on no gear btw as in roids. so iv started taking some letro to be on the safe side!!! when gyno goes il go bk on them at 4iu a day. its actually quiet bad gyno = really sore and it just appeared all of a sudden!! So does this mean they are good to go?? or could it be comething else in them???? i habe been getting numb arms in the night etc so must be working . Injections arent nice at all in my opinion - they are leaving sore welts at the injection site. any1 else had this off em?


Yes mate i had really bad welts the first 2 weeks on them, same batch as yours, but have virtually disappeared now. Similar sides too numb hands, tight fingers etc. Seem gtg to me.


----------



## Tanarif (Aug 14, 2012)

Exact same batch as you (20120409), from drs, and I've been doing the full 8iu per day. Tbh I've got no sides, but I do get swelling quite often, but it seems to depend on how deep I inject.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Does it make a diff injecting sq or Im?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tanarif said:


> Exact same batch as you (20120409), from drs, and I've been doing the full 8iu per day. Tbh I've got no sides, but I do get swelling quite often, but it seems to depend on how deep I inject.


I have same batch is it good?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I often wonder what people expect off GH !

I appreciate some suffer from CTS but thats not necessarily a good thing...ive been running GH for a good 6 months now (currently 8ius mon wed fri) and just get a certain fullness from it....im not probe to CTS at all, so do not use this as a guage.

In all honesty, half the guys a speak to (currently running gh) are just wasting their money running it. The other aspects of their training are so far off, what they expect to see from the usage is just unrealistic.

For me, if it's affordable, its a nice little cherry on the cake but in no way do i feel a real 'game changing' effect

Slightly off topic  but just a general observation.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Im usinf same batch also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> Does it make a diff injecting sq or Im?


Uptake is slightly quicker through IM but that's it


----------



## Scotastic (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright all.. excuse the newbie question.. I've got a course of Hyge batch no 20121227 Mfg date 18/12/12 by the looks of it. Tried to verify on the CN site and the page doesn't even come up.. Any way of verifying or not??? Appreciate any advice, as payed a few bob for the course...

Cheers in advance


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Scotastic said:


> Alright all.. excuse the newbie question.. I've got a course of Hyge batch no 20121227 Mfg date 18/12/12 by the looks of it. Tried to verify on the CN site and the page doesn't even come up.. Any way of verifying or not??? Appreciate any advice, as payed a few bob for the course...
> 
> Cheers in advance


can you post up a pic of your kit? Can tell you which kit it is and what site to use.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have one of these 'new' origanal hyge 200iu with the blue sticker..cant rate as iv only been on a week...any one else using these??

Currently doing 4iu pm every night...noticed a slightly better sense of wellbeing and more energy during the day


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I had this with a kit I just for for first few days then the cts hit me like a sack of bricks lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

jones105 said:


> I have one of these 'new' origanal hyge 200iu with the blue sticker..cant rate as iv only been on a week...any one else using these??
> 
> Currently doing 4iu pm every night...noticed a slightly better sense of wellbeing and more energy during the day


You mean the Original hyge! They started using verification system! Blue coloured sticker as you describe.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

topdog said:


> You mean the Original hyge! They started using verification system! Blue coloured sticker as you describe.


makes me chuckle, security sticker to confirm the box is legit, what about the contents?! lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

bail said:


> I had this with a kit I just for for first few days then the cts hit me like a sack of bricks lol


yes mate. ..contents were sealed in a clear pack as well...

what's ur thoughts so far bud?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:



> makes me chuckle, security sticker to confirm the box is legit, what about the contents?! lol


im fully aware pritty stickers can mean **** all..was just describe the box..are U not using the same one mate?U posted a pick thee other day with same box as I described


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

jones105 said:


> yes mate. ..contents were sealed in a clear pack as well...
> 
> what's ur thoughts so far bud?


Very good but my kit come with the new stickers aswell?? So check out on website fat is falling of me


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

bail said:


> Very good but my kit come with the new stickers aswell?? So check out on website fat is falling of me


same as mine then 

To early for me to rate atm but im told is g2g....sleep has been better this week tho,and I feel great??

What dose are U using bud...im just doing 4iu pre bed,but may switch to mon/wed/fri next week.these are my training days...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> makes me chuckle, security sticker to confirm the box is legit, what about the contents?! lol


I think this has been done to clear up all recent copies/fakes of Hygetropin, maybe pscarb can clarify this! Security measures are placed for reason, I presume that's why original pin wheel have done this,


----------



## Scotastic (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah will do. Cheers. Did some research and am bit worried like.

Painful red welts on injection spot can be caused by low quality growth hormone which contain too much bacterial residue. This can lead to serious problems where the body could eventually develop resistance even against it's own naturally produced growth hormone.

The 192 amino acid sequence growth hormone is called somatrem while the real 191 amino acid sequence is somatropin. Somatrem is easier and much cheaper to produce. Only a proper lab analysis can show if the substance is 191 or 192 amino acid sequence.

Occasional painful welt does not automatically mean that the substance is somatrem. From time to time it can happen with somatropin too (if you hit an awkward spot). If the welts appear after every injection and persist for a day or two, then you should discontinue the cycle immediately and have a sample lab tested.


----------



## Scotastic (Dec 19, 2013)

View attachment 142852


Any info would be appreciated


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Scotastic said:


> Yeah will do. Cheers. Did some research and am bit worried like.
> 
> Painful red welts on injection spot can be caused by low quality growth hormone which contain too much bacterial residue. This can lead to serious problems where the body could eventually develop resistance even against it's own naturally produced growth hormone.
> 
> ...


Bacterial related residues are not the most common cause of red-welts, an unstable and unproper freeze drying process can cause the change in the amino profile of somatropin causing 40kDa bands to appear in the SDS meaning some-type of amino exchange happening during the final freeze drying phase.


----------

